# Little project to keep myself busy



## Low Sugar (May 30, 2008)

Got myself these for a really good price and decided to clean em up a bit before I put them on.










Started stripping.









Got the huge tires off.









Started sanding.









And sandinggggg









And Ta Da!!!!









on to the next one









Not really sure what i want to do with the centers or bolts yet.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Going on a MKIII?

What are the specs? I see 15x8 I believe.

If your car is white, I'd do white faces with gold bolts. 

Looking good so far. :beer:


----------



## Low Sugar (May 30, 2008)

Yea there going to be going on my mk3. Cant wait to get them on and get the stance right. Kinda goin for that bulldog look.

And the specs are 16x9 et 38 all around I know im going to have some poke, but Im a fan of poke so thats fine with me. All my fenders are rolled flat so im sure with a small amount of camber up front ill be fine.

I was thinking white faces and gold bolts but there has been a few mk3's with white faces on these wheels so im trying to think of something different that will look  but still  

Appreciate the positive feedback:beer:


----------



## AWhiteRabbit (Sep 30, 2008)

In for the final result.


----------



## Low Sugar (May 30, 2008)

Im not too happy with how the first lip came out so I may take it back down and repolish it. 

For now im starting on these want to keep the retro kind of look so im going to repaint the oem bolts. Going for a set a day dont really need to finish the wheels in a rush so I can take my time to make them mint.


----------



## Low Sugar (May 30, 2008)

Got some rs bolts today gonna see what i can do to refinish them.

Also wasnt happy with the shine of the first wheels so i took it all the way down and went back up to 2500 this time an used a different polish

Not bad for doing it all by hand once i hit it with the buffer it will be like a mirror for sure.









Still trying to decide what color the centers are going to be.


----------



## Low Sugar (May 30, 2008)

Polished the second lip, lovin my new polish.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## Low Sugar (May 30, 2008)

Wheel 3


----------



## Low Sugar (May 30, 2008)

And a Total before and after havent touched the last wheel yet.


----------



## Low Sugar (May 30, 2008)

Not bad for 20+ year old wheels


----------



## Low Sugar (May 30, 2008)

End resultttt (if anyone wants stuff polished PM ME!!!!)


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Nice! They came out great :beer::beer:


----------



## BERTHA04 (Dec 3, 2010)

Holy S$$T!! Hell Yeeeessss!!!


----------



## foundubbedriver (Jan 10, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## Low Sugar (May 30, 2008)

thanks guys. 

on to the next set hahahahaha


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice work :thumbup:


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

very nice! 

have 2 sets! ones going on my audi 

well 7 29x9 and one 16x8, if anyone has one or two 16x9 lmk


----------

